# X1600XT don't work with ati tool



## Paulo Jorge (Sep 26, 2006)

I there. i'm from Portugal and recently bought a Sapphire X1600XT. I didn't like the ATI cc and get the ati tool  . Installed it, de-installed the atiCC first, and for my surprise says 0 on clock and 0 on mems. 
How can i solve this problem?

Thanks


----------



## b1lk1 (Sep 26, 2006)

You need to list your entire PC specs.


----------



## Jonathan42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Also the version of ATI tool your running. Because only the Beta versions support your card!


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 27, 2006)

I am using 0.25 beta 16pre1.  That's working on my x1600pro 512MB AGP.  Ok, I know.  It is not x1600xt as Thread Starter problem.  But, for me, 0.25 beta 16pre1 is working than pre2 or pre3.  I can't use CCC to overclock my card.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## vortexkrow (Sep 27, 2006)

Paulo Jorge said:


> I there. i'm from Portugal and recently bought a Sapphire X1600XT. I didn't like the ATI cc and get the ati tool  . Installed it, de-installed the atiCC first, and for my surprise says 0 on clock and 0 on mems.
> How can i solve this problem?
> 
> Thanks



You uninstalled Ati cc? that sounds like your problem if u uninstalled Ati CCC. Reinstall your drivers and then have a crack at it.


----------



## overclocker (Sep 27, 2006)

no i had the same problem you need to go into settings and the go to the thing called use device and then pick witch 1 is yours hope that dos it


----------



## Paulo Jorge (Sep 27, 2006)

Problem solve because i was using a non beta version. Downloaded the 0.25 beta i think and there we go!!!! 
Thanks


----------

